# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  CAFÉ SAKURA - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

*Không Gian Café & Điện Ảnh*
Vào những ngày cuối tuần hay dịp lễ, tết, bạn muốn cùng gia đình hay bạn bè thưởng thức những bộ phim điện ảnh hay của Việt Nam và thế giới tuy nhiên bạn lại không thích cảnh đông người chen lấn, ồn ào và muốn có không gian riêng dành cho gia đình và bạn bè thì Cà phê Sakura chính là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất dành cho bạn.
Khi phim kết hợp cùng café
Bạn đã thử qua rất nhiều quá cà phê mang phong cách lạ ở Tp.HCM như: café kết hợp kịch nói, café mang màu sắc Tây Tạng, café kết hợp nhạc thính phòng, café kết hợp mua sắm… Thế nhưng café kết hợp cùng phim 3D chắc vẫn còn lạ lẫm với rất nhiều bạn trẻ, nhiều bạn thậm chí chưa nghe qua án café lạ lùng này. Tuy nhiên bạn sẽ nhanh chóng bắt gặp sự kết hợp độc đáo này và hoà mình vào không gian của phim ảnh, tìm thấy những bộ phim 3D và Full HD nổi tiếng, khiến bạn say mê tại quán café Sakura toạ lạc tại số 259 Nguyễn Hồng Đào (quận Tân Bình).


Vào những ngày cuối tuần hay dịp lễ, tết, bạn muốn cùng gia đình hay bạn bè thưởng thức những bộ phim điện ảnh hay của Việt Nam và thế giới tuy nhiên bạn lại không thích cảnh đông người chen lấn, ồn ào và muốn có không gian riêng dành cho gia đình và bạn bè thì café Sakura chính là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất dành cho bạn.
Thưởng thức café – cảm nhận nghệ thuật điện ảnh
Bạn sẽ được tự do chiêm ngưỡng rất nhiều bộ phim 3D và Full HD đẳng cấp theo sở thích riêng của mình. Ở café Sakura có hẳn một thư viện phim HD với hàng ngàn bộ phim điện ảnh nổi tiếng trên khắp thế giới. Đặc biệt là luôn cập nhất nhanh chóng những bộ phim bom tấn mới nhất của điện ảnh Hollywood để những vị khách thân quen nhất khi đến với quán đều sẽ cảm thấy thích thú vì luôn được xem những bộ phim hay nhất. Ngoài ra, café Sakura còn là nơi đầu tiên mang đến cho quý khách dịch vụ xem phim 3D và Full HD tự chọn với phòng chiếu riêng biệt, sang trọng và lịch sự.


Tại café Sakura có 10 phòng, mỗi phòng có sức chứa từ 2 đến 15 người cùng không gian riêng biệt là nơi rất phù hợp để bạn có thể tụ tập bạn bè, họp nhóm, tổ chức party, sinh nhật… hay họp lớp vào những dịp lễ hay cuối năm.


Không chỉ hoàn hảo trong việc phụ vụ phim và phòng chiếu. Café Sakura còn có không gian chờ rất rộng và hiện đại là nơi để quý khách thưởng thức café, nghe những tình khúc bất hủ và lựa chọn bộ phim mà mình ưa thích. Công nghệ chiếu phim hiện đại cùng với phòng xem phim rất khang trang, tiện nghi và thiết kế đẹp mắt chắc chắn sẽ khiến bạn hài lòng.

Thông tin liên hệ:
CÀ PHÊ SAKURA
Địa chỉ: 259 Nguyễn Hồng Đào – Phường 14 – Quận Tân Bình – Tp.HCM
Điện thoại: 0909 786 296 – 0985 636 594


(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

